# IM online comp finishing line



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Well alot of the guys didn't make it but there may still be a few. I'm pretty sure Tank and Jenny are in.
The story goes, we started a bulk in Sept. midway pics were in January and the final is end of May.
But this is like me, i follow through more often than not  so here's me, Tank and Jen can post later


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

I just wanna say thankyou to Hardasnails for kickstarting my diet plan and then a massive thankyou to Gopro for finishing me off  I still was a long way from being "ripped" but thats what happens when you go on a holiday with your bro and drink too much beer Now i feel ready for the comp in Sept, i know my strengths and weaknesses. Thanks to the guys who started this comp with me and all those who popped into my joural to say hello and give your words of encouragement.
Special thanks to Rock, Burner, J'Bo, Firestorm and Tankus


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I just wanna say thankyou to Hardasnails for kickstarting my diet plan and then a massive thankyou to Gopro for finishing me off  I still was a long way from being "ripped" but thats what happens when you go on a holiday with your bro and drink too much beer Now i feel ready for the comp in Sept, i know my strengths and weaknesses. Thanks to the guys who started this comp with me and all those who popped into my joural to say hello and give your words of encouragement.
> Special thanks to Rock, Burner, J'Bo, Firestorm and Tankus


Your're a great inspiration Riss, you look totally awesome.and you kept up your journal as well, unlike myself[lol].  
i'll get my pic taken tonite, my wife and i are still putting things back from graduation.
Again Riss, great job my friend


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Am I still in?  I know there are pics and stuff in my journals.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 31, 2004)

any time buddy.  GO PRO IS THE BEST !!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Your pics look great Ris. You are an inspiration to me along with Tank and Jen! It's going to be really tough to decide between you guys!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Am I still in?  I know there are pics and stuff in my journals.


Did you post midways JLB??? Send me the link and post new pics in your journal and i'll put them together 



			
				hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> any time buddy.  GO PRO IS THE BEST !!


Yeah but he charges more 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your pics look great Ris. You are an inspiration to me along with Tank and Jen! It's going to be really tough to decide between you guys!


Thanks Rock, i would personally vote for Tank. He had the biggest changes to make and even competed as well, it might have been a bit easier for him, as he had done this sort of thing b4 and this was my first time but ya gotta give credit where credit is due


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Hmm...midways?   I've been posting them in my journal every two weeks or so.  I think there are some midways in my gallery too.


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15976 <~~~5/29/04

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1434/size/big/sort/1/cat/500   4/24/04

some to start.  I have to dig  more


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Ok JBL, i'll get to work on it this arvo


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Do you need measurements too?  If so, I need to do new ones.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2004)

As one of the judges, I've watched everyone and I know which individuals that have given it their all in this competition.  Those that have completed it from beginning to end have done an outstanding job.  I'm looking forward to see all the changes everyone made.  You guys all did great and just being happy with your own changes is a win in itself.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes JBL do measurments, i need to do mine too

Yes Jodi your right on, thanks for helping


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole...I think these should be it, unless you want the ones in two weeks on the 12th.

         Jan. 7 - March 4 - April 4 - April 18 - May 20--June 1
Chest  35   -   35  ------34-------34-------33-------32 1/2
Left Bi-13-----13------12 3/4----12 3/4---12 1/2----12
Waist--29-----28------27 1/2----26 3/4---26-------25 1/2
Hips---37------36-----35 3/4-----35------35-------34 1/2
Thighs-25-----24-----23---------22 1/2---21 1/2---21
Calf---15 1/2--15-----15--------14 3/4---14 1/2----14

Weight started at 140 something in beginning of Jan.  Had knee surgery Jan 29th, so I am positive I hit 147 before beginning to diet back down.  Current weight as of this morning 123.   I can go get bodyfat measurements from my journal too if ya want those.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 1, 2004)

Riss, thank you friend, but lets wait and see, you have totally impressed me as well as others, a true inspiration bro!!!!!!i'll post my pics and other stuff by this weekend, i still have to shave and take measurements today. i have been very busy this past holiday weekend,plus my stepson graduated. there was no time for anything.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I just wanna say thankyou to Hardasnails for kickstarting my diet plan and then a massive thankyou to Gopro for finishing me off  I still was a long way from being "ripped" but thats what happens when you go on a holiday with your bro and drink too much beer Now i feel ready for the comp in Sept, i know my strengths and weaknesses. Thanks to the guys who started this comp with me and all those who popped into my joural to say hello and give your words of encouragement.
> Special thanks to Rock, Burner, J'Bo, Firestorm and Tankus



great work


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok, lets go JBL  I edited your stats cause all we're concerned with is start and finish.
For those of you that don't know, Jodie started at the halfway point.

Name: Jodie
Age: 37
Height: 5'2

W8 was: 138 appx. Now: 123


Stats:
chest:......... 35............ 32 1/2
upper arm: L. 13............ 12
waist:.......... 29............ 25 1/2
hips:............ 37........... 34 1/2
thigh:........... 25............ 21
calves ..........15 ½......... 14


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

Well done Jodie


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

*WARNING!!*

_All competitors, Sunday is your final day!! You need to at least email me by then. We are being leaniant because of our deleted sub forum._
_If no one else posts then me and JBL win  _


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh yeah.... here are my stats 

*Rissole* 

Age 33 
ht. 5'8''
Date:
20/09/03.............05/01/04?????? 31/05/04 
wt. 194lb.............207lb?????????.. 179lb
BF % 17...............20????????????... 10??
neck ..16"............16.5"??????.???.. 15.5???
chest. 43"............45.5"??????.???.. 44
Bi's ....16.75".......17.1"??????.???.. 16.25???
waist .37"............39"???????????????. 34.25???
hips ...41.5".........42.5"?????????... 39.25???
thigh ..25.5"........26.5"?????????.???. 24.25???
calve ..15".......... 15.5"?????????.??? 15.5???


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2004)

Oooh, I guess I should get pics and stuff  Well, I'm not going to be able to beat Jodie's results, but I'm not in this for the glory  I'm really going to try to get the pics Riss. Things are a lil hectic around here


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

Great Jen, Tank is getting his pics this weekend.
Is that what you call it?? Hectic?? 
And don't worry, you will be judged fairly on what you've done


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Well done Jodie


Aint that the truth!!  OH MY GOD JODIE, You are unbelievable!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I think everyone should win!   I mean we all did our best and gave it a good shot!  

I wouldn't feel right winning, as I have dieted down before, etc.  It would be only fair for someone else to win for the female.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *WARNING!!*
> 
> _All competitors, Sunday is your final day!! You need to at least email me by then. We are being leaniant because of our deleted sub forum._
> _If no one else posts then me and JBL win  _


thanks Riss, should be a done deal by saturday!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2004)

Okay, I sent my pics to Riss  I am BLOATED from my period and from the HUMUNGOUS cheay day this week. But I'm posing. I also sent Riss my REAL before pics since I picked the most flattering ones in Septemeber. I can't believe how fat I was, it's just NASTY  It was a bad time, the worst in my life probably, both mentally and physically. The thing I'm most proud of after this challange, is that I have stopped binging and that I don't feel that food control me anymore at all  I will post measurements someday soon as well 
Thanks


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I think everyone should win! I mean we all did our best and gave it a good shot!
> 
> I wouldn't feel right winning, as I have dieted down before, etc. It would be only fair for someone else to win for the female.


I think we all have already JBL


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow Jen  I am VERY!! impressed!! 

When ifirst got your pics i thought yeah she's done a good job, after i stiched them together it was more lilke WOW !~!~!  Well done girl


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Fantastic job all 

I cant believe some of the changes that you all have made.  Very inspiring.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Jenn, awesome job ,WOW.........very impressive.*


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 6, 2004)

Riss, my pics are sent with measurements!!!!!!before sunday night right??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Jenny you look amazing!!!  It is crazy when you see them next to each other how much you have changed.  You don't notice as it is happening but then to see it like this it makes you go WOW!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 7, 2004)

*Tankus well done mate *
Date:
9/ 29/ 03 ??????.. ??????..1/ 03/ 04.......6/ 07/ 04
wt. 250lb??????.???..??????239lb.............220lb
BF % 20 ??????...??????.???14.4 %..........13.8 %
chest 54''???????????????...52???................50"
neck 18''???????????????....17??? 3/4...........17.5"
rt bi 18''???????????????.....17??? 3/4...........17.5"
rt thigh 28''????????????..28???
rt calf 18''????????????..???18???................17.5"
waist @ b/b 45''???..41??? 1/8............36.5"


----------



## Rissole (Jun 7, 2004)

Judges please.....


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks Riss, great job to all!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2004)

All of you are amazing inspirations to everyone on this board without a doubt. You even inspire me!! I am incredibly proud of all of you and without a doubt all of you deserve to be called WINNERS!

I have made MY decision of an overall champ.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Holy crap Tankl you LOOK AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Holy crap Tankl you LOOK AMAZING!!!!


thanks shortsuff.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> All of you are amazing inspirations to everyone on this board without a doubt. You even inspire me!! I am incredibly proud of all of you and without a doubt all of you deserve to be called WINNERS!
> 
> I have made MY decision of an overall champ.





> inspiration


you are also Eric, thanks for the help and the kind words bro!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> you are also Eric, thanks for the help and the kind words bro!!!!!


And thanks to you my XXL friend and "steak mate!"


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2004)

Tank's your steak mate but i am your Chicken and eggs buddy


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> And thanks to you my XXL friend and "steak mate!"


things are so hectic right now i wish i was down in Davie putting the hurt to a big T-Bone with ya bro!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2004)

HOLY CRAP PEEPS 

sorry i havent been around because my puter is dead and i think i lost all my files from 5 years 

you all are winners in my books and i am so excited to see that everyone has made such wicked progress  tank you even shedded your fur coat  Ris you gained some serious muscle looking at your stats. Jen you have transformed into a lean mean sexy machine  and JLB you are comp ready. 

Anyone else in?

The judges will discuss backstage who they vote for and the final word will be posted later this week


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP PEEPS
> 
> sorry i havent been around because my puter is dead and i think i lost all my files from 5 years
> 
> ...


 
Eric must be smiling now, he's backstage with J'Bo


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Someone say STEAK?????


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Tank's your steak mate but i am your Chicken and eggs buddy


Abs-solutely my friend!


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> things are so hectic right now i wish i was down in Davie putting the hurt to a big T-Bone with ya bro!!!!!


Don't worry my man, when you finally get here I have just the place for us to split a cow! Steaks so big that the literally "challenge" you to finish them!


----------

